# PIKO G 2012



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

Found the new items on the PIKO site. They tried to play hide-and-seek, but failed. My eye caught them:bigsmile: 

Highlights: 
- TEE!!!!!! 

http://gscalenews.com/piko#26122011 

Some pictures tommorow...


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

Finally, Curved turnouts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

@gtrainman: The curved points were announced in 2011, and should hit the shelves soon..


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone know what the actual dimensions and the radii of the curved turnouts are?

All it says is:

PIKO G 35224 Bogenweiche G BWL R3
PIKO G 35225 Bogenweiche G BWR R3


......but there are two radii, an inner and an outer, they can't both be R3....and is that the standard LGB R3 radius or the Piko R3 radius since they are not the same.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

krs, 

These two: 
PIKO G 35224 Bogenweiche G BWL R3 
PIKO G 35225 Bogenweiche G BWR R3 
are a LEFT and a RIGHT curved switch. It has nothing to do with radius. Both are different products  

About the radius: 
Inner radius: PIKO R3 (a bit larger than LGB's R2) 
Outer radius: PIKO R5 (LGB R3)


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Deutsche Reichsbahn on 26 Dec 2011 01:29 PM 
krs, 

These two: 
PIKO G 35224 Bogenweiche G BWL R3 
PIKO G 35225 Bogenweiche G BWR R3 
are a LEFT and a RIGHT curved switch. It has nothing to do with radius. Both are different products  

About the radius: 
Inner radius: PIKO R3 (a bit larger than LGB's R2) 
Outer radius: PIKO R5 (LGB R3) 
Thanks - I realize the 35224 is the left hand switch and the 35225 is the right hand switch,
I was looking for the actual radius of the inner and outer curve of each one and also the length of the track and the track extensions.


Is there actually any Piko documentation that states that these radii are Piko R3 and Piko R5?

If I look at the actual dimensions, none of the Piko R- Numbers match the LGB ones except for "R1" 


Radius of Piko Track is:
G-R1 curved track 30°, r = 600 mm (23.62”)
G-R3 curved track 30°, r = 921.54 mm (36.28”) 
G-R5 curved track 15°, r = 1,243.08 mm (48.94”)

Radius of LGB Track is:
R1 curved track 30°, r = 600 mm
R2 curved track 30°, r = 780 mm R3 curved track 22.5°, r = 1195 mm

R5 curved track 15°, r = 2320 mm

Knut


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

" Thanks - I realize the 35224 is the left hand switch and the 35225 is the right hand switch,"



" Is there actually any Piko documentation that states that these radii are Piko R3 and Piko R5?"

--> In the 2011 leaflet where Piko announced these switches, they stated both radii would be PIKO R3. But when I saw the picture of the switches in November, I noticed about them being R3 (inner curve) and R5 (outer curve). I was confused and contacted Piko about this matter. They have confirmed my thought about the new radii. So, the leaflet from early 2011 is wrong. Very confusing, I know..



And about comparing PIKO's geometry to LGB's, it's even more confusing indeed...


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

PIKO "Toytrain"? 

http://gscalenews.com/piko#27122011B 

Just a thought that came across my mind... Considering the different product numbers, and the basic look of the cars, I think it is a Toy-like range of products.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Why bring up boring old track???? 

Piko are giving us a VT11.....Trans Europa Express!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKHfSwoALYE


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

They can always give it a different livery, add a caboose and sell it as a Canadian Northlander: 

http://www.bahnbilder.de/name/einzelbild/number/325604/kategorie/Kanada~Unternehmen~O.N.+Rail.html 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

OFFICIAL: 
http://gscalenews.com/neuheiten-2012-piko-g 

Delivery dates: 
http://gscalenews.com/neuheiten-2012-piko-g-delivery-dates 

Prices: 
http://gscalenews.com/piko#29122011A


----------

